# Alsterwanderweg am Samstag 21.6.2003 11 Uhr



## *blacksheep* (17. Juni 2003)

Hi Leute!

Schaut mal hier rein: Einsteiger-Tour 

Nur keine falsche Bescheidenheit!! Meldet Euch an!

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## gage_ (17. Juni 2003)

Wenn ich bis Samstag wieder eine Kurbel an meinem Eingaenger habe, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AWMole (17. Juni 2003)

Und da ich vorhin noch mit Janus.hh telefoniert habe, bin ich garantiert dabei !!!


P.S.
die Karten habe ich bekommen !


----------



## MrSchnabel (17. Juni 2003)

.. bin ich abkömmlich beim S A F .....

S aufen A uf dem F estival -> Gelinde Hurricanus Scheeßel..

voll fährt schlecht..

viel spass  *höhö*


----------



## yo gomez (17. Juni 2003)

Es gibt also noch mehr Biker mit Hang zum Matschbad? 
Hast Du die Wetterberichte mitbekommen?

Ich hoffe, wir erkennen uns hinterher noch selber wieder!


----------



## Mira (17. Juni 2003)

Matsch...was kann das nur sein ?


----------



## yo gomez (17. Juni 2003)

Naja, schätze das ist schon ein Unterschied, ob man ausgiebig durch den Matsch durchfährt ud damit um sich schmeißt und dann ordentlich duscht und das Bike abspritzt, oder ob man 3-4 Tage im Matsch wohnen muß...    
Aber da hilft bekanntlich nur eins:


----------



## *blacksheep* (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von JohannesHH _
> *...oder ob man 3-4 Tage im Matsch wohnen muß...    *



Das muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen, oder ??  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Mira (18. Juni 2003)

1. ich durchfahre nie ausgiebig durch den Matsch 
2. ich schmeiße damit nicht um mich
3. ich dusche nie
4. mein bike auch nie 

5. saufen tu ich auch nie


----------



## *blacksheep* (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *1. ich durchfahre nie ausgiebig durch den Matsch
> 2. ich schmeiße damit nicht um mich
> 3. ich dusche nie
> ...



Hi Mira,

Dein (Biker-)Leben scheint echt recht langweilig zu sein... Zum Glück wird sich das Samstag für Dich ändern... Du weisst ja, der Tourguide kriegt immer am meisten Schlamm ab!!  

Bis denne,

Janus


----------



## yo gomez (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *1.
> 2.
> 3.
> ...



6. Und das glaube ich Dir nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (19. Juni 2003)

Ich bin vllt auch dabei, allerdings würde ich mich wohl etwas früher absetzen, da ich gegen 14.00 Uhr zum Kindergartenfest von meinem Kleinen muss...

Gruß, Rick


----------



## Alan (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *1. ich durchfahre nie ausgiebig durch den Matsch
> 2. ich schmeiße damit nicht um mich
> 3. ich dusche nie
> ...




1+2: Wie war das doch gleich mit Cannondale-Fahrern  

3: ??? aber wirklich 

4: DAS glaub ich Dir niemalsnienicht!

5: hmmmm.....................



D


----------



## Mira (19. Juni 2003)

Ok Ok, Nummer 4 war gelogen .


----------



## *blacksheep* (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *Ok Ok, Nummer 4 war gelogen . *



Einfach nur


----------



## yo gomez (19. Juni 2003)

Wobei zu 2. noch gesagt werden müßte, daß ich bis jetzt eigentlich noch nie von einem Cannondale-Fahrer gehört habe, der mit seinem Rad schmeißt. Das machen doch eigentlich immer andere Leute, oder???  

-> Oder habe ich da was mißverstanden?


----------



## *blacksheep* (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von JohannesHH _
> *Wobei zu 2. noch gesagt werden müßte, daß ich bis jetzt eigentlich noch nie von einem Cannondale-Fahrer gehört habe, der mit seinem Rad schmeißt. Das machen doch eigentlich immer andere Leute, oder???
> 
> -> Oder habe ich da was mißverstanden?  *



Jo, sieht fast so aus...  

Die Aussage bezog sich auf den Matsch, nicht auf ihr Rad... 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mira (19. Juni 2003)

Obwohl, so'n 10kg Teil auf so 'ne kleine ätzende Töhle?


----------



## Alan (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *Obwohl, so'n 10kg Teil auf so 'ne kleine ätzende Töhle? *



Schäm Dich bzw. gib nicht so an 

D


----------



## Rabbit (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *1. ich durchfahre nie ausgiebig durch den Matsch
> 2. ich schmeiße damit nicht um mich
> 3. ich dusche nie
> ...


Dann will ich mal versuchen einige dieser Thesen zu untermauern.
Wer's dann immer noch nicht glaubt ist selber Schuld


----------



## Rabbit (19. Juni 2003)

Nein, das tun, wie bereits gesagt, Andere:


----------



## Rabbit (19. Juni 2003)

Rabbit hat diese Grafik angehängt:

*Zensored*


----------



## Rabbit (19. Juni 2003)

Leider kein Foto verfügbar!


----------



## Rabbit (19. Juni 2003)

Vielleicht nicht alleine, aber ...


----------



## yo gomez (19. Juni 2003)

Na komm,
in Wirklichkeit haben die beiden "richtigen" Männer doch nur gar nicht bemerkt, daß man die Stelle auch umfahren kann...


----------



## Mira (20. Juni 2003)

*KREISCH*, was hämmern die dann da auf ein CD ein? Soweit muß der Hass ja nu auch nicht gehen...  

Rabbit, Danke für das tolle Anti-Matsch Foto !

Ach und nochwas, das, was da im Kaktus vor stand, war ein Glas mit Cola (ok, ist jetzt nicht mehr zu erkennen), bätsch!


----------



## Rabbit (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *Rabbit, Danke für das tolle Anti-Matsch Foto !
> *


Keine Ursache, was für ein Glück, daß ich selbst meist der Fotograf bin. So hat ja keiner gesehen, daß ich an gleicher Stelle in der Regel deiner Spur folge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Keine Ursache, was für ein Glück, daß ich selbst meist der Fotograf bin. So hat ja keiner gesehen, daß ich an gleicher Stelle in der Regel deiner Spur folge  *



Bei den nächsten Fahrten und SfdW nehm ich auch mal meine Kamera mit, dann bist Du auch mal öfters auf den Fotos vertreten 

Warum hast Du denn das Dusch-Foto zensiert ?  

Gruß, Rick


----------



## AWMole (20. Juni 2003)

Hi Leudde, 
ich werde noch nen Kumpel (Karsten) mitbringen und möchte uns für evtl. auftretende Verspätungen schon im voraus Entschuldigen, da wir wie es aussieht die einzigen sind die von der anderen Seite des Tunnels anreisen.


Wenn es absehbar ist das wir uns verspäten kann ich ja bei dir anrufen Alex, Handynummer hab ich ja...


Also dann bis morgen


----------



## Mira (20. Juni 2003)

Tja Rabitt, da haste Dir wohl das falsche Bike gekauft...
Buddy, das ist es ja, es gibt KEINS, was wohl Beweis genug wäre...

So, und jetzt muß ich meine GoreTex Hose (ja, SOWAS hab ich) flicken - da hat mir nämlich das S.... Viech von Katze erst raufgepisst und dann ihre Krallen reingebohrt (wenn's morgen stinkt...).


----------



## Buddy (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *da hat mir nämlich das S.... Viech von Katze erst raufgepisst und dann ihre Krallen reingebohrt (wenn's morgen stinkt...). *



Ich empfehle die Anschaffung eines Katzenklos sowie eines Kratzbaumes


----------



## Mira (20. Juni 2003)

Wofür hälste mich?


----------



## Alan (20. Juni 2003)

Welche arme kleine Lernende im Sozialen, die leider in HH wohnt, kann sich eine Gore-Tex-Hose besitzend noch zusätzlich ein Katzenklo nebst Kratzbaum leisten? 

D


----------



## Buddy (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *Wofür hälste mich? *



Naja, ne Katze möchte ich bei Dir nicht sein


----------



## Mira (20. Juni 2003)

Jaja, wer den Schaden hat,  nicht wahr?
Aber ich muß ja zur Lisa's Verteidigung sagen, daß ich ihr Klo lange nicht mehr sauber gemacht hatte (Alan, Katzenstreu ist teuer, da ist ein Kratzbaum nicht mehr drin), und sie wohl da was verwechselt hat, naja, wohl eher "absichtlich" verwechselt.


----------



## gage_ (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gage_ _
> *Wenn ich bis Samstag wieder eine Kurbel an meinem Eingaenger habe, bin ich auch dabei. *



Die Bedingung waere zwar erfuellt, aber ich glaube ich starte morgen lieber etwas spaeter und lege nur eine etwas kleinere Runde Fahrtechnik und Materialtest im Wellingsbuettler Wald ein ...

madbull .. Kettenspanner/Schaltwerk ist weg, Kettenspannung ist satt ... vielleicht etwas zuviel des Guten, aber das find ich morgen raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alan (20. Juni 2003)

Stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage, was strenger gerochen hat - das Katzenklo oder die Gore-Hose... (Au, das gibt jetzt 'ne Verwarnung oder was hinter die Ohren....)

D


----------



## *blacksheep* (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gage_ _
> *
> 
> Die Bedingung waere zwar erfuellt, aber ich glaube ich starte morgen lieber etwas spaeter und lege nur eine etwas kleinere Runde Fahrtechnik und Materialtest im Wellingsbuettler Wald ein ...
> ...



Ausschlafen hättest Du auch am Sonntag können!  Desweiteren hättest Du morgen endlich mal das versprochene Fahrtechnikseminar abhalten können! Und was den Materialtest anbetrifft, was hätte sinnvoller sein können, als diesen im grossen Kreise von extrem begabten Bike-Schraubern wie Mira und meiner Freundin durchzuführen ??? 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Mira (20. Juni 2003)

Naja, dachte es würde gehen und bin letztends damit in die S-Bahn - man, war das peinlich, ehrlich. Hab's mit Auswaschen versucht, absolut zwecklos. Wer's nicht glaubt, darf morgen mal dran schnüffeln, ok ,jetzt aber Themawechsel.


----------



## Alan (20. Juni 2003)

Samstag, Samstag.... Pah!

Sonntag ist der Tag des Fahrens! Zumindest für den Bicycle-Repair-Man. 

Setzt sich hier eigentlich jemand auch mal auf's Rennrad?

D


----------



## Buddy (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *Setzt sich hier eigentlich jemand auch mal auf's Rennrad? *



Wenn ich eins hätte... Ich denke der Kauf eines Rennrades steht bei mir nächstes Jahr an 

Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich keinen Plan habe, wo der morgige Treffpunkt ist ? Muss mich erstmal auf dem Stadtplan schlau machen...


----------



## Outbreak (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Buddy _
> *
> 
> Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich keinen Plan habe, wo der morgige Treffpunkt ist ? Muss mich erstmal auf dem Stadtplan schlau machen...  *




Schau' einfach mal bei Janus in die Gallery, da ist ein Stadtplanausschnitt mit dem genauen Startpunkt hinterlegt  

Evtl. bis Morgen dann!

cu

Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Buddy _
> *Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich keinen Plan habe, wo der morgige Treffpunkt ist ? Muss mich erstmal auf dem Stadtplan schlau machen...  *


Oder schau auf Happy-Trails unter *Spots - HH - Alstertal - Karte* oder einfach hier unten.
Da Bischi und ich eigentlich den Bootsverleih Töns zum Treffpunkt erkoren haben ist natürlich dieser dort eingezeichnet. Der Volvohändler befindet sich nur wenige Meter rechts neben den Treffpunkt am Schnittpunkt Rathsmühlendamm/Wellingsbütteler Landstr., etwa da wo "Wasserkamp steht!







Gruß und viel Spaß morgen,
Harry


----------



## Buddy (20. Juni 2003)

Danke euch Beiden. Hab einfach mal "Struckholt" beim Yahoo Routenplaner eingegeben, von da aus ist es ja nimmer weit... Dann bis Morgen


----------



## Mira (20. Juni 2003)

Heyheyhey, hab immerhin gerad letztend ein Treckingrad aufgebaut ...


----------



## *blacksheep* (21. Juni 2003)

Hi Leute,

soeben haben sich AWMole+Anhang aus der Affäre gezogen! Begründung: DAS WETTER!!!  

Da hab ich mich doch gleich mal ans Telefon gehängt und Mira angerufen und siehe da: WIR CANNONDALE-FAHRER FAHREN AUCH BEI SCHLECHTESTEM WETTER UND LASSEN UNS NICHT VON EIN WENIG SCHLAMM UND REGEN ABSCHRECKEN!!

Somit wäre Rabbit´s sogenannter Fotobeweis ad absurdum geführt!  

Also: TOUR FINDET WIE GEPLANT STATT!

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Outbreak (21. Juni 2003)

Naja, ich wäre ja auch wirklich gerne mitgefahren 

aber irgendwie... ist mir das doch ein wenig zu nass da draussen!  

Damit falle auch ich aus der Runde der Hartgesottenen raus... 

@Janus Aber ich fahre ja auch kein Cannondale...  

Viel Spass auf jeden Fall bei der Schlammschlacht!

Cu

Outbreak


----------



## Buddy (21. Juni 2003)

Weiß gar net, was ihr alle habt... War doch ein super Wetter  Hat jedenfalls richtig viel Spaß gemacht 

Dabei waren: Janus, Mira, Spacerider (der etwas später hinzugestoßen ist) und ich.

Sorry, dass ich mich zum Schluss so abrupt verabschiedet hatte, aber musste ja noch zum Sommerfest meines Kleinen.

Naja, freue mich jedenfalls schon auf die nächste Tour.

Gruß, Rick


----------



## Rabbit (21. Juni 2003)

Das Wetter war doch wirklich gar nicht schlecht und auch ich habe heute etwa 30 Höhenmeter gemacht. Auf der Drehleiter vom Leiterwagen der Feuerwehr am Berliner Tor 

Heute war bei vielen Feuerwehren in und  um die Stadt Tag der offenen Tür, so auch im Technikzentrum der Fw Hamburg in Rothenburgsort, gleich um die Ecke meiner Dienststelle.
Und das habe ich genutzt und mit meinem Sohn einen schönen Tagesausflug dorthin gemacht. Höhepunkte nicht nur für ihn waren sicher die Fahrt in dem Korb im Drehleiterwagen und die Bootsfahrten in einem Feuerwehrboot in den Kanälen der Bille, welches von einem 75 PS starkem Aussenborder angetrieben wurde 
Und das Wetter war bis auf einen kleinen Schauer von etwa 7 min. dauer doch trocken bis zeitweise sogar angenehm sonnig 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## *blacksheep* (22. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Buddy _
> *Weiß gar net, was ihr alle habt... War doch ein super Wetter  Hat jedenfalls richtig viel Spaß gemacht
> 
> Dabei waren: Janus, Mira, Spacerider (der etwas später hinzugestoßen ist) und ich.
> ...



Genau! Das Wetter war wirklich angenehm! Spass hat´s auch jede Menge gemacht und nach dem Hinzustossen von Spacerider bekam unsere (ich benutze jetzt mal Rabbit´s Terminologie ) _Luller-Tour_ auch noch nen sportlich-ehrgeizigen Anspruch! (Zumindest für meine Wenigkeit... )

Jau, meiner Ansicht nach ist diese Tour zur Nachahmung empfohlen!

Lieben Gruss,

Janus


----------

